# Difficuilt Decision



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Torn between a rock and a hard place on which Snow blower to purchase,I have looked at the Ariens 28"Deluxe SHO,Platinum 30"(28" not available"),the 28" Pro, and the Honda HSS928ATCD.
I am not impressed with the crank handle type on the Deluxe,so it's of my list,The Platinum was a possibility if it came in a 28"The Ariens Pro.is beefy with regards to quality and a bigger size tank than the other Ariens,and then theirs the Honda HSS928ATCD,Very pricey and I wonder if it's worth it.(I have read where the Chute Motor /actuator can get wet/water into it and become an issue,not something I would would be a fan of, if it failed me in a blizzard and not have chute control). Also I have to take into account if the wife will be capable of operating one of those if she had too regarding being user friendly.
I have looked at so many snow blower reviews and peoples decisions my head started to spin on which is the right blower to go with.I just don't want to purchase one and kick my butt for making the wrong decision.
I know it's not that easy to ask someone to make a decision for me,but anyone with experience and have gone through the same decision I am going through might be of some help.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the Honda HSS928AWD with wheels and electric start. I wish I had gotten the tracked model because is easier to use. The wheeled model requires some upper body strength especially at the end of driveway plow pile. It wants to ride up. I have read here that the tracked model just plows right through the pile. I have only seen one post about the chute motor going bad so I wonder if it is an outlier? I do know that Honda will always have parts for their blower for a long time. My Honda fired up, using the electric key start, right away when I started it this fall and Honda's engines are known for reliability. That being said, Ariens is well-known and judging by the posts here, makes great machines. Ariens has heated hand grips which the Honda does not have. I think that if your wife is going to be using it, you would want tracks, electric start and a hydrostatic transmission. The hydrostatic transmission does not require you to shift gears. You just push a lever to vary the speed smoothly. I found an excellent local dealer and that is important to me for servicing. I am able to get parts and they will pick the machine up to fix it if I cannot. They set up the snowblower and showed me all of its features. I value that relationship and purposely bought from a dealer I liked, even though they were ten miles farther away than a dealer right around the corner.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

I know it's not that easy to ask someone to make a decision for me,but anyone with experience and have gone through the same decision I am going through might be of some help.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Its actually very easy !

The best products Honda makes are made in Japan ! When they make things any where else, they are substandard and you are just buying the name and not getting high quality/longevity.
The new HSS USA made blowers are not as good as the proven HS Japan made. Honda added unnecessary features to lure buyers, and are selling you a cheaply designed/made blower. In the long run you will see more problems with these new ones. Some people who have bought the new HSS928 USA made blowers have sold them and bought the same older HS Japan made versions they had before.

Buy the HS928, it's a proven work horse of a machine!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like you are looking for an upper echelon machine. When you get into this price range, I think you’ll find great machines in general. The only thing you’d be kicking yourself for not getting is a hydrostatic transmission. 

If you are leaning tracks, then In my opinion, Honda is the clear choice. Though I’m very intrigued by ariens new rapid track pro model. 

Lots of options for wheeled models. The hydro pro 28 ariens is a monster. 

FLSTN has point with the HS machines being rock solid, and a used well maintained HS will save you quite a few bucks over a brand new HSS. 

But... I think the new HSS models are great machines with excellent features. Having used HS models and now owning an HSS, I would never “down grade” to an HS for my main machine. 

I got my eyes peeled for a hs724 wheeled unit to replace my MTD as my backup.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am a Toro man but my friends have Husky and I am impressed with them, I also have used the small ST224P for the last 2 years and not a problem so I am guessing the larger ones are just as good. On the Husky I really like the chute controls


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

same as hank
toro man, this new 928 ohxe is unreal, turns on a dime with the ps, very easy to use shute handle right where it is easy to use . the motor starts easy even when pulled, when i asked the dealer about the motor ,he said it's a loncin and hasn't had one act up yet


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate all your feedback,I guess it sounds like the HSS is the way to go,considering the fact, if my wife ever has to use it,it would be the easier one for her to use,regarding it been more user friendly.


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

I went through a similar choice. The Ariens pro28, platinum 30sho or hss928. I was really looking forward to the Honda, but after much research, just to much clogging issues and underpowered concerns. The Ariens had a much bigger engine (270cc to 420cc) but didn’t have hydro. So I looked at both at dealer and the Ariens just looked beefier, more power, quicker shute controls, and heated grips just said buy me, and took it home today. Plus it was $600 cheaper. I will admit, the Honda did look better.:icon-cheers:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I know where you are coming from hard to make the right choice when putting that kind of money into a blower .You like to get good satisfaction and quality etc.I must agree the Pro is quite beefy with frame etc. versus the other models.As for the Honda my biggest concern was the Chute Motor,I have read where some have failed due to water /moisture getting into the actuator/motors.But like I say not many have experienced this,but I guess the possibly is there,like all other blower problems that can have issues as well.
I thought the clogging that the 928 had was with the older 928,where as the flange was higher than the new ones or is it the other way,I did see where owners had cut the flange of and it solved the clogging issues.If this is the case,I might be taking a second look at the Ariems Pro again.Also I had been leaning towards the HSS928 for the fact, if the wife had to use it ,it would be a easier machine to handle. 
Thanks for you advice and input.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey FLSTN, do you like any of the Honda GX engines, old or new?

Just curious.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Gotsnow said:


> I went through a similar choice. The Ariens pro28...


Did you end up with the Pro 28? 

I'm a Honda guy, but that is one good looking machine...and I mean design-wise and the tough-looking factor. Ariens has a great reputation. 

$600 is $600. As Kenny Shopsin, from Shopsin's Restaurant in NYC would say: "That's a lot of hot dogs."


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

jrom said:


> Did you end up with the Pro 28?
> 
> I'm a Honda guy, but that is one good looking machine...and I mean design-wise and the tough-looking factor. Ariens has a great reputation.
> 
> $600 is $600. As Kenny Shopsin, from Shopsin's Restaurant in NYC would say: "That's a lot of hot dogs."


Yep, it came in 2 days ago and I picked it up today.:biggrin:


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I live in one of the snowiest regions in Canada and Honda reigns supreme here.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

I guess I've turned into sort of a Honda fan over the years. with both a Honda tractor, and self-propelled mower, then picking up a 2010 HS928 two years ago. I've owned several of the popular makes of snowblowers over the years, and the Honda absolutely knocks them dead, hands down. 

I live in SEMass, and the snow is typically heavy, and wet, making the track drive a joy to operate. Place the tilt in the center, and you have a small dozer when it comes to the EOD stuff. The engine starts easily and is quiet, and the Mrs actually enjoys operating it.


For those opposite seasons, I picked up a 2013 CRF250L in May, which has been an absolute blast.

Sort of a Honda fan? OH yes.


----------

